# grow box idea



## thatguy (Nov 19, 2007)

i made this for placing the two boxes on top of each other in a closet were i have cut holes into the celing were i can get fresh air in and old air out. basicly i was wondering if this will work with just a fan for the exit air like a 210 cfm and nothing on the intake if the box were close to air tight any other sugjestions or coments will help too. the box is the size ti is cause thats the space im going to place it in.

ps i was high when i drew it on paint but i think most of the stuff on there is right


----------



## King Bud (Nov 19, 2007)

I would take out the exhaust to your storage space, since it doesn't really need it. You can expect there to be more air being pulled through the veg room, but you can tape a piece of cardboard to the exhaust to control this.

You planning to ignore the smell, since it can vent outside? I don't know if this is 'safe' for your situation or not. If not, check out the DIY section, there's a good sticky of a carbon filter which I vouch works.

Everything else looks alright to me 

Know what kind of lights you're going to stuff in there?


----------



## thatguy (Nov 19, 2007)

i was thinking that i was probly going to have at least 1 ballist for the 250w hps/mh in the storge space. for veg i don't realy know yet probly some floro but not shure yet but for flowering i was thinking a 250w hps. and after it vents out then im going to have a filter


----------



## Mutt (Nov 19, 2007)

might be a good idea to put the flower above the veg cab. if going with a 250W. 250W Bulb will still produce heat and heat the bottom of the shelf (wiht plants on it) some unless you go with a air cooled hood or cool tube. Just a thought, O'wise awesome plan man. :aok:


----------



## goddog (Nov 19, 2007)

dont catch anything on fire, that should be considered in tight spaces.


----------



## thatguy (Nov 19, 2007)

yhea mutt your right about that i was going to get a vented one with a 4 in ducked hole that would take all the hot air from that out but not shure if it will get enuf


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 19, 2007)

Good plan.  I would put the storage shelf on the bottom, veg in middle, and flower on top.  No need for storage ventilation IMO.

Good luck


----------



## Vegs (Nov 19, 2007)

Yup, ditch the storage space so you can dedicate more room to both chambers. Heat from the lights was my only concern when looking at the diagrams. May I suggest possibly making an enclosure for each lamp and giving them both their separate exhaust, possibly their own dedicated fan. That should ensure you won't suffer any heat related issues.


----------



## thatguy (Nov 20, 2007)

what should i do with the ballist if i get rid of my storage area. should i place them in the atic and run the wire down into the room?


----------

